

Is the Oculus Rift sexist? - kldavis4
http://qz.com/192874/is-the-oculus-rift-designed-to-be-sexist/

======
jgrahamc
This is a very interesting article about differences between the sexes causing
differences in 3D perception and the implications for making technology that
works well for men and women.

Unfortunately, the title and last paragraph are horrible. There's just no good
reason (other than link bait) to use the word 'sexist' in this context.

~~~
mynewwork
I had the exact same experience. Eye-rolled at the title but clicked anyway
and was pleasantly surprised to find a really interesting bit of research in
the actual article.

Semi-related, I've lost my ability to flag things on HN. Did something about
karma levels needed change or did I just lose it at the whim of some mod? (I
have a tendency to flag items with headlines like this, although this article
is HN worthy).

~~~
atom-morgan
Same response here but the article title is still misleading. There may be
differences in experience between two genders but it's not _sexist_.

------
Angostura
Fascinating read. In summary, the author's research seems to show that males
tend to rely more on motion parallax to judge depth, while females have a
greater reliance on 'shape from shading' \- the minute difference in shading
that occurs when you move your head about.

Since current systems rely on the former, and shape from shading is damn
tricky to handle with real-time head movements, women on average are more
likely to feel sick in contemporary simulators.

------
tlb
Interesting. It suggests an opportunity: a startup making an immersive 3D
system optimized for the female visual system. Perhaps these folks will nail
it: [http://technicalillusions.com/](http://technicalillusions.com/)

------
kldavis4
Link-baity title, but article makes some interesting points. More accurate
title would've been: Is the Oculus Tailored to Male Visual Processing.

